# Would 3-d Printing be good for the Wine Industry?



## GoGators (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello and Thank You for Having us on your Community Forum.

We are a team of students from San Francisco State University working on a semester long project involving the "3d Printing Industry". We wanted to find other industries, like the "Wine Industry", would be good candidates to adopt the technology.

Here is a link to a survey which we created to help answer our questions: 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1SCdO6HN2erfL2PGoYDoKHhKQmO_RXmSoVP3hLEf-reY/viewform

The survey is short and we appreciate your help with this team project.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blumentopferde (Nov 19, 2013)

I use 3d-Printing in architecture modeling. It is really useful there, especially if it comes to complicated and "organic" forms. I'm going to use it to repair my broken coffee machine, because I need to replace sime platic parts that I just can't find any more.

But 3d-modeling and wine making?! I'm really full of stupid ideas but I coulsn't think of any case, where that would be useful!


----------



## jonathbenz (Sep 5, 2014)

Many printing presses are integrating "hybrid" printing by combining different reproduction processes since many print jobs are complex with specialised coating or printing requirements.


----------

